# artificial floating plants?



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone seen fake floating plants available? I have tiger barbs and a crayfish in my 20 gallon and live plants won't last. I like the look of floaters and the fact they will give a little cover for the fish when the lights are on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried [real] floating Anacharis?


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

AbbeysDad said:


> Have you tried [real] floating Anacharis?


No I haven't. I tried frogbit and it didn't do well. Do you think this will do better? It's a 20 gallon marineland with the led hood.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

AbbeysDad said:


> Have you tried [real] floating Anacharis?


He said that live plants wouldn't last. I have tried to float Anacharis before, it didn't turn out well... The plants would eventually float to the filter output and get pushed to the bottom of the tank and float back up again. In the end I just planted it.

Edit: Oops I didn't see your post frankiefire... Is your LED hood one of those super bright ones? I'm pretty sure standard led is not bright enough for fast growing plants that most floating plants are.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

No it's not. It's the standard led hood that comes with the mariineland 20 bio-wheel kit.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I also prefer the real deal, but there was a time when I didn't have enough living floaters to cover the surface. While I was waiting for them to grow out I got a product like this from PetSmart:









It was very inexpensive, and has come in handy several times, glad I have it! 

I'm sorry, I don't have a photo on-hand, but here's a video of one of my tanks with this stuff in it if you'd like to see . . . You can cut the stuff to be as long or short as you'd like - I obviously wanted it 'full' lol. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_Ph7ahbdZY

The plastic look doesn't appeal to me, personally - but I got a LOT of compliments on the stuff, many from people who keep planted tanks - so it couldn't have looked that bad 

I'm sure there are other types available, too - this is just what I have


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll have to check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Glad I could help! Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

fish keeper 2013 said:


> He said that live plants wouldn't last. I have tried to float Anacharis before, it didn't turn out well... The plants would eventually float to the filter output and get pushed to the bottom of the tank and float back up again. In the end I just planted it.


I have a mass of floating Anacharis doing very well. I baffle the filter(s) return with a simple DIY water bottle baffle.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

frankiefire said:


> No it's not. It's the standard led hood that comes with the mariineland 20 bio-wheel kit.


I'm pretty sure that is not plant friendly, the plant ones they make are listed as 6,000 Kelvin but the hood units are not. It may be just bright enough for floaters but the kelvin rating is not right so all bets are of it it will work even for those.

That is the one problem with an LED system, no interchangeability of the bulbs. 

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

3k is OK for plants, but theres a clear difference between surviving and thriveing.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

They don't list it but you're probably right, 3000k. The floaters might be ok but the bulbs are only 60mWatt so the whole fixture can't be much more than 3 watts.

Jeff.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I found out exo-terra makes artificial floaters. I'm gonna try some of the watter lettuce and see how it goes. Thanks guys.


----------

